# Luke 16 - why name a character in a parable?



## Eoghan (Feb 12, 2014)

When you read the gospels none of the characters in a parable get a name - except Lazarus? Why?

Looked at chronologically (Gospel Harmony) this story comes immediately before Mary and Martha send for him because Lazarus was sick. I think that |Jesus was already thinking of |Lazarus and put him, or at least his name into the parable. 

... after 3 decades as a \Christian I have finally noticed. Alexander Whyte also suggested that our Lord's tears were in part because Lazarus was four days "in Abraham's bosom" in Paradise - only to be called back to earth.

It is also interesting that Lazarus did not talk about his experience, build a ministry out of it or write a book.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 12, 2014)

Maybe Luke 16 really happened and is not merely an object lesson or parable. It need not be the same Lazarus, however.


----------



## Eoghan (Feb 13, 2014)

There is only one parable where the character is named! I believe it is linked with the resurrection of Lazarus, which followed.


----------



## jambo (Feb 13, 2014)

I had never thought of the as a parable but Jesus outlining something that actually happened.


----------



## Miss Marple (Feb 13, 2014)

I have read that many believe this is a true story and not parable due to the fact that Lazarus is named.


----------



## stephen2 (Feb 13, 2014)

> I have read that many believe this is a true story and not parable due to the fact that Lazarus is named.



John Calvin would agree with. Most other commentators that I am aware of (Ryle, Henry, Hendriksen for example) say it is a parable. Its interesting that John Calvin didn't think it mattered either way.


----------



## Don Kistler (Feb 13, 2014)

For Jonathan Edwards and John Bunyan, this was NOT a parable, and that for several reasons: First, Christ does not call it a parable. Second, He names the characters specifically. There may be more reasons, but those are the only 2 I remember off the top of my head.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Feb 14, 2014)

I think most of Jesus' parables he said they were parables right? And Luke 16 doesn't say it is a parable. Luke 16 to me is not a parable. I will definitely look more into the possible connection of Mary and Martha's Lazarus and the Rich man's Lazarus. I can't remember but I thought there was a good reason why they aren't one and the same. But I could be misremembering.


----------



## Eoghan (Feb 15, 2014)

I am not saying they are identical but that there is a link.


----------

